# Quelltext und Seite leer nach ftp upload



## mkoeni1 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 


ich habe ein Problem und benötige eure Hilfe. Ich habe ein paar Seiten erstellt und diese per ftp zu meinem Webspace hochgladen. Die Seiten sind lokal völllig in Ordnung und werden mir im Browser korrekt angezeigt.
Wenn ich aber die URL aufrufe ist dort eine leere Seite zu sehen (der Quelltext ist auch leer - es steht dort keine Zeile drin).


Was habe ich falsch gemacht. Habe ich womöglich die Rechte der Dateien falsch eingestellt? Danke für eure Hilfe?


Gruß Matze


----------



## 28dayslater (18. Februar 2008)

vielleicht benutzt du in deiner datenbank-connection ein exit bei einem Fehler. Das habe ich immer gemacht wodurch ich auch lange suchen musste.


----------

